# Solved: Windows Firewall turn off or leave on with COMODO Firewall?



## GEOFF

I have COMODO firewall installed on my notebook running Vista Home Premium. Should I turn off Windows firewall? Will they conflict with each other? Other threads I searched about this didn't really answer that question.

I also have NOD32 running.
Thanks,
G


----------



## Gizzy

it would be better to turn windows firewall off, it's not usually a good idea to run 2 software firewalls at the same time.

besides comodo firewall is an excellent firewall. :up:


----------



## GEOFF

Right. I will turn it off. 

Just wondering....how about Windows Defender....Is it any good and can it or should it be turned off?
G


----------



## petgomon

I would leave both firewalls running. I have always left the Windows firewall running with another firewall installed with no ill-effects.


----------



## Gizzy

petgomon said:


> I would leave both firewalls running. I have always left the Windows firewall running with another firewall installed with no ill-effects.


xp firewall or vista firewall?

vista has a stronger one than xp



GEOFF said:


> Right. I will turn it off.
> 
> Just wondering....how about Windows Defender....Is it any good and can it or should it be turned off?
> G


it's good to leave on for extra protection but if you have a realtime anti-virus and do regular anti-spyware scans then you can turn it off if you'd like,


----------



## GEOFF

Well,I had a problem running both firewalls as it turned out. I was losing my internet connection when my notebook woke up from sleep mode and after turning off Windows firewall, the problem seems to have gone away. I was working on this in another Forum:

http://forums.techguy.org/networking/666364-solved-lose-internet-but-not.html#post5474772

However, I ran a scan with Windows defender yesterday and after that left the notebook to go into sleep mode and i lost the internet connection on wakeup so had to reboot to get it back.......so I think maybe Defender interfers sometimes so I may turn it off as NOD32 and COMODO should handle things and I do run a scan weekly.

Still not happy though with the loss of Internet connection sometimes....does not happen on my wife's pc with same Vista Home Premium.
G

G


----------



## Gizzy

GEOFF said:


> Well,I had a problem running both firewalls as it turned out. I was losing my internet connection when my notebook woke up from sleep mode and after turning off Windows firewall, the problem seems to have gone away. I was working on this in another Forum:
> 
> http://forums.techguy.org/networking/666364-solved-lose-internet-but-not.html#post5474772
> 
> However, I ran a scan with Windows defender yesterday and after that left the notebook to go into sleep mode and i lost the internet connection on wakeup so had to reboot to get it back.......so I think maybe Defender interfers sometimes so I may turn it off as NOD32 and COMODO should handle things and I do run a scan weekly.
> 
> Still not happy though with the loss of Internet connection sometimes....does not happen on my wife's pc with same Vista Home Premium.
> G
> 
> G


yes NOD32, Comodo and a weekly scan should be good so you can shut off defender,
you can try what TerryNet said in the other thread and see if it helps,
I don't have vista so I can't really help with your connection problem since I'm not that familiar with vista,
and does your wife have the same hardware too? maybe it's the wireless card?
I hope you can get it solved, Good luck.


----------



## GEOFF

No, my wife's is a new PC withNorton Internet Security. 

I think it is the Firewall, as this started right around the COMODO install and was not a problem earlier........before that I only had Windows Firewall. So far since I turned of Windows Firewall it is connecting fine.......only just after a Defender scan it seems do I have a reconnect problem, so I may turn Defender off.....or as I was advised elsewhere, go back to a restore point just before COMODO wass installed to see if that resolves it.
G


----------

